# Possible to Screen Print Basic Tag at Same Time as Main Design?



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking for the most cost effective way of labeling my blank t shirts.

What I was thinking was (looking at the basic illustration of the t shirt to the left) would it be possible to print both on the front of the garment and on the small piece of the inside that is visible around the neck when the t shirt is being printed on the front?

I know that to print a full tag on the inside of the shirt would not be possible at the same time, but it looks like you might be able to put a name or something in small writing in the way I am proposing.

That said, I'm only guessing, and perhaps the way the t shirt is held in place on the printing press would prohibit this?

Let me know what you think,
Thanks


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

The problem is that with most screen printing, and I believe almost all shirt printing is the way the shirt is held.

The shirt goes over a platen and only the side that's being printed is accessible. The platen sort of wears the shirt.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Yes it can be done, it just takes some doing.

Here's what I did:

First I tried to just lay the shirt on top of the platen and print but the problem is that the inside of the shirt isn't level with the front and you get an uneven surfaced. Here's the result:









So what I did is create a shirt shaped template out of test print sheets. I made one the shape of the above collar area and one the shape of the shirt below the collar. the lower one was only one test sheet thick and the one above the collar was 3-4 test sheets thick. So I had to slip the lower one inside the shirt (this helps hold the shirt down). And I put the upper shape under the shirt (I just glued it directly to the platen).

Here are some pics:

















I just made it so the was a smooth surface under the screen:









And here was the final result:









So it's more of a set up process but once you get that all figured out you can print on the front and on the inside of the shirt all at once.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Topher, 

that's pretty slick. You don't have any problems with the shirt moving? I thought since it's not glued to the platen it would shift during printing.

Also, what ink/technique did you use for the white? It looks really good.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

No it doesn't move too much. I stil coat the platen with spray glue for the back of the shirt and then the test sheet has enough texture to sort of hold the front of the shirt down. There can be a little movement so more than one color would be harder.

I did this on a small 4 color Ryonet Silver press with waterbased inks.


----------



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks very much for the reply. So it seems it is possible, but not straightforward. Will ask the various screen printers I have been in touch with about it and see what's possible.


----------



## Michael Phipps (Jun 10, 2008)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Yes it can be done, it just takes some doing.
> 
> Here's what I did:



Wow! Nicely done! I can't believe that worked so well...


----------



## HUNTY (Sep 3, 2009)

They look good Topher


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

blobert said:


> Thanks very much for the reply. So it seems it is possible, but not straightforward. Will ask the various screen printers I have been in touch with about it and see what's possible.


It would be a lot faster for the printer to print the tags separately.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

> It would be a lot faster for the printer to print the tags separately.


Yeah, it might be easier to just print them separately. In my case I wanted to have the tree design blend seamlessly onto the back, so this just shows that it can be done if you really want to do it that way.

Chances are it would be better to print it separately.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Yeah, it might be easier to just print them separately. In my case I wanted to have the tree design blend seamlessly onto the back, so this just shows that it can be done if you really want to do it that way.
> 
> Chances are it would be better to print it separately.


Oh yeah, I was just referring to the OP.


----------

